# cups : non riesco ad installare la stampante remota

## magowiz

Premetto che ho letto la guida su : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml , ho configurato la stampante remota , una hp psc 2110, ho messo come uri socket://nome_host_su_cui_risiede_la_stampante ma quando tento di stampare la pagina di prova mi viene fuori il seguente messaggio: 

```
     

hp_psc_2110 "Network host 'nome_host' is busy; will retry in 30 seconds..."
```

 dopo l'attesa ancora lo stesso messaggio all'infinito. Dove sbaglio? La stampante è pubblicata. Se guardo dal cups locale alla stampante non vi sono jobs nella coda.

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> hplip è installato ed avviato?

 

intendi nel printserver o nel printclient? Nel printserver sì.

 *Quote:*   

> Il printserver (incluso o separato) dovrebbe essere configurabile tramite http://nome_stampante, cosa c'è?

 

intendi all'url : http://printserver:631/printers/hp_usb_PSC_2100_Series? Se accedo a quell'url vedo la stampante e ho varie opzioni.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usando socket://ip_stampante che succede?

 

cosa intendi per ip_stampante? intendi forse socket://printserver ? Ho già impostato la stampante con quell'url ma il risultato è quello.

 *Quote:*   

> un minimo di informazioni in più non guasterebbero...  

 

che info servono?

EDIT : ho provato a mettere nell'url della stampante   http://printserver:631/printers/hp_usb_PSC_2100_Series ma mi viene fuori questo errore :"/usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket failed"

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ok. vediamo se ho capito: client invia a printserver che invia alla stampante via usb.

 

esatto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Quel che non ho capito è se printserver è un pc con cups o una di quelle scatolette malefiche della hp o è l'ip di una stampante di rete.

 

è un pc con cups

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Se è un pc allora l'indirizzo non è socket ma ipp://printserver/ipp o ipp://printserver/hp_usb_PSC_2100_Series.

 

ok provo poi ti dico

EDIT: niente da fare, con entrambe le impostazioni che mi hai suggerito restituisce l'errore : "/usr/libexec/cups/backend/ipp failed"

----------

## Scen

Io invece non ho capito: la stampante è collegata ad un computer (tramite USB o porta parallela) o è connessa direttamente in rete? Se è connessa ad un computer, che sistema operativo c'è?

Tu stai configurando CUPS sul tuo computer per stampare su quella stampante, giusto?

Puoi postare il contenuto di /etc/cups/printers.conf?

Che versione di CUPS stai utilizzando?

----------

## magowiz

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Io invece non ho capito: la stampante è collegata ad un computer (tramite USB o porta parallela) o è connessa direttamente in rete? Se è connessa ad un computer, che sistema operativo c'è?

 

la stampante è collegata tramite usb al computer, il sistema operativo del server e del client è gentoo gnu/linux.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu stai configurando CUPS sul tuo computer per stampare su quella stampante, giusto?

 

esatto

 *Quote:*   

> Puoi postare il contenuto di /etc/cups/printers.conf?

 

questo il file del client

```

# cat /etc/cups/printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.2.6

# Written by cupsd on 2007-01-23 18:22

<Printer hp_psc_2110>

Info hp psc 2110

Location athlon

DeviceURI socket://2.1.21.43

State Idle

StateTime 1169572629

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

e questo del server : 

```

# cat /etc/cups/printers.conf

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.2.6

# Written by cupsd on 2007-01-23 18:27

<Printer EPSON_Stylus_COLOR_980_USB_2>

Info EPSON Stylus COLOR 980

Location Local Printer

DeviceURI usb://EPSON/Stylus%20COLOR%20980

State Idle

StateTime 1169573116

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

<Printer hp_usb_PSC_2100_Series>

Info HP PSC_2100_Series

Location Local Printer

DeviceURI hp:/usb/PSC_2100_Series?serial=MY34JF50V90F

State Idle

StateTime 1169572922

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

<Printer {printer_name}>

Info ep980

Location loca

DeviceURI usb://EPSON/Stylus%20COLOR%20980

State Idle

StateTime 1169573235

Accepting Yes

Shared Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Che versione di CUPS stai utilizzando?

  sto utilizzando l'ultima stabile : la 1.2.6 su entrambi i pc

----------

## nikko96

Hai configurato nel client il file /etc/cups/client.conf specificando il nome del printserver?

----------

## Scen

Se la stampa dal server è ok (e quindi sarà disponibile al mondo tramite CUPS), usa il protocollo IPP o HTTP (come ti è già stato detto).

L'errore che dici di ottenere lo hai recuperato dai logs o ti compare a video?

----------

## djinnZ

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## magowiz

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

> Hai configurato nel client il file /etc/cups/client.conf specificando il nome del printserver?

 

certo, nel file ho le voci appropriate :

```
ServerName printserver

ServerName printserver2

```

----------

## magowiz

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Se la stampa dal server è ok (e quindi sarà disponibile al mondo tramite CUPS), usa il protocollo IPP o HTTP (come ti è già stato detto).
> 
> 

 

ho provato sia tramite ipp (ipp://printserver/ipp) che tramite http (http://printserver/ipp) ma il risultato è il medesimo.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> L'errore che dici di ottenere lo hai recuperato dai logs o ti compare a video?

 

l'ho recuperato mediante l'interfaccia web del cups del client.

----------

## magowiz

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> precisazione:
> 
> se usi ipp:/printserver/ipp mandi la stampa a printserver che userà la stampante predefinita
> 
> se ipp://printserver/nome_coda la mandi alla stampante specifica.
> ...

 

infatti come stampante predefinita sul server ho impostato quella che dovrei usare da remoto.

----------

## nikko96

 *magowiz wrote:*   

>  *nikko96 wrote:*   Hai configurato nel client il file /etc/cups/client.conf specificando il nome del printserver? 
> 
> certo, nel file ho le voci appropriate :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

In quel file non dovrebbe esserci il nome_host.nome_dominio del server di stampa?

Ciao

----------

## magowiz

 *nikko96 wrote:*   

>  *magowiz wrote:*    *nikko96 wrote:*   Hai configurato nel client il file /etc/cups/client.conf specificando il nome del printserver? 
> 
> certo, nel file ho le voci appropriate :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

a dire il vero nel file /etc/hosts ho inserito gli alias per gli ip di quelle macchine , rispettivamente printserver e printserver2, infatti se dal mio browser punto a printserver:631 accedo al cups del printserver.

----------

